# For Pierce Racer & Frank L. Kramer fans!!!!!!! 1903



## Gary Mc (Nov 20, 2012)

Thought I'd post this great Pierce Racer ad from "The Bicycling World and Motorcycle Review" from April 4, 1903 for any early race or Pierce fans.....


----------



## corbettclassics (Nov 21, 2012)

I have only seen the poster in color once.  Anybody have it??


----------



## josehuerta (Nov 21, 2012)

The bike is out of the question for me, but wish someone could pop those toe clips.


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 6, 2013)

*It's coming up in the April Copake auction...*



corbettclassics said:


> I have only seen the poster in color once.  Anybody have it??








From dfa242 in another thread:

Here's the early preview from Copake with some cool pieces coming up in the April sale - Carl sure had a nice collection.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/66633171@N07/sets/72157632244222064/?share=mail


----------



## Gary Mc (Jan 6, 2013)

Finally found the full color pic online.....


----------



## pelletman (Jan 7, 2013)

Have you seen one besides that one Bill?


----------



## sam (Jan 7, 2013)

Got that on a T shirt!


----------



## Trevor Hull (Apr 8, 2016)

I realize this is an old post, but maybe some of you still check... we found 15 originals of this 1902 poster in the attic of an old building we bought, and are trying to figure out what to do with them.  Some are in decent shape, some pretty torn at corners and edges, all fairly brittle.  Would anyone have a recommendation for selling this sort of thing?  Any help appreciated.


----------



## bricycle (Apr 8, 2016)

I sure you could sell them all right here, no fees or added charges either. Just post some pics and ask a fair price, they should disappear.
Welcome to the CABE!
*** just post as for sale/trade***


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 8, 2016)




----------



## redline1968 (Apr 8, 2016)

Throw me on the list for one


----------



## Freqman1 (Apr 10, 2016)

I know I'm late to the party but I'd be a player--even for a ratty one! V/r Shawn


----------



## willswares1220 (Apr 10, 2016)

I'll take one too if it works out.


----------



## Trevor Hull (Apr 11, 2016)

Thanks for the interest guys, I've had emails over the weekend as well as these posts.  We are still trying to decide what to do with them, but will definitely keep this site in mind if and when we decide to sell.  We'd like to get them appraised so we have some idea of what they are really worth, I'll update here in the future.


----------



## filmonger (Apr 17, 2016)

Love the Vacuum cleaner..... Do you think they used them or sold them?

Nice poster in the background - look familiar?


----------



## Dweber (Apr 17, 2016)

*You name it they sold it!* *Too Cool!*


----------

